# Oct,Nov,Dec Upcoming Training from SRR



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

SRR Traffic Safety Consulting
198 East Street
Easthampton, MA 01027
413-527-6072
[email protected]

Chief Reggie Redfern (Ret.)
President/CEO

*October Training Courses*

Terrorism Awareness for the First Responder
October 2-3, 2006 Medford, MA
http://srrtraining.com/TerrorismAwarenessforFirstResponders.html

Gang Graffiti; Deciphering, Interdiction and Investigation
October 16-17, 2006 Peabody, MA
http://srrtraining.com/Graffiti.htm

Crash and Crime Scene Measurement/Diagramming Using the LTI Laser
October 30-November 2, 2006 Middletown, CT
http://srrtraining.com/lti.html

Advanced Crash Investigation
Part I October 30-November 3, 2006 Tewksbury, MA
Part II November 27 - December 1, 2006 Tewksbury, MA
http://srrtraining.com/advancedCrash.html

*November Training Courses*

Cad Zone Basic
November 13-17, 2006 Milford, MA
http://srrtraining.com/cadBasic.html

Homicide Investigations
November 13-15, 2006
http://srrtraining.com/HomicideInvestigations.htm

*December Training Courses*

Pedestrian/Bicycle Crash Investigation
December 4-8, 2006
http://srrtraining.com/pedCrash.html

SRO's: The First Line of Defense Against Gangs in Our Schools
December 27-28, 2006
http://srrtraining.com/SROsTheFirstLineofDefenseAgainstGangs.htm


----------

